# When exporting, images added to the catalog are very slow to add



## lgitter (Apr 9, 2018)

Plenty of disk space and RAM. Recently when I export images (JPGs) to a new folder, the export routine takes a normal amount of time to create the exported files (I set it to open them in a finder window when the exporting is completed) BUT it takes between 1 and 3 seconds for each image to be added to my catalog.  I have been doing this routine for years and recently this changed from being almost simultaneously added to the catalog (in this new folder) and taking forever to build the folder in my catalog.
Has anyone else experienced this change in performance?  Are there any suggestions for changing settings to get this to return to the previous acceptable performance speed?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi lgitter, welcome to the forum!

I haven't seen this myself, but I've seen a bug report on that in the last day or so - was that you?


----------



## kemper (Jul 9, 2018)

I have had this EXACT problem ever since the 7.0 release came out. I spent an hour on the phone with an Adobe tech who was not very helpful. He seemed to admit that it was a known issue when using an external drive to store your photos, which I do. He suggested using the os drive to store my images (HA!!!!) so I pretty much just waited for an update that will resolve this. So far, v3 continues with this same bug. So, today I decided to move a job to the os drive and see how it did. Nope, same problem. When exporting a RAW to JPEG to the working folder it takes 1-4 seconds per image to add them to the catalog and you cannot do anything else in Library mode while this is going on (although you can go do Develop mode and work). I have had this same workflow for years and years with no problem. It is a major pain because usually after an export I want to upload to Pixieset and this cannot even be started until the catalog has all the jpegs cataloged. Other than this issue, I have found the release to be pretty speedy. I keep my catalog on the same 4 disk raid external as the inventory, which I had researched as the best setup for LR work speed.


----------



## gcshooter (Dec 22, 2018)

This has been going on 100% of the time for me for the last year, across many updates, on 2 different Mac servers and laptops running different major releases.  The only workaround I've found is to finish exporting, force-quit the app, re-open and select rebuild (for safety sake), and then choose synchronize from the right-mouse list of options which takes moments. Otherwise, you wait perhaps 5-7 seconds per file. I didn't even consider calling tech support -- talk about a time suck.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Dec 27, 2018)

For my curiosity; why would anyone add exported jpg files as deriatives to the catog? 
If i export jpg's i throw them away after usage. If i need them again, i simply export them again.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 28, 2018)

gcshooter said:


> I didn't even consider calling tech support -- talk about a time suck.



Hi gcshooter, welcome to the forum!

If this is happening reliably, your best bet is to report it on the Feedback site. No phone tech support time suck, just long enough to explain to Adobe's engineers what's happening so they can figure out the cause and hopefully fix it. Here’s instructions on how to report it to Adobe: How do I send a bug report or feature request to Adobe? | The Lightroom Queen


----------

